
Map: Publicly Funded Schools That Are Allowed to Teach Creationism - scope
https://richarddawkins.net/2016/01/map-publicly-funded-schools-that-are-allowed-to-teach-creationism/
======
ourmandave
Links to a Slate article.

[http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/science/201...](http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/science/2014/01/creationism_in_public_schools_mapped_where_tax_money_supports_alternatives.html)

There's also a correction in the Slate article:

 _Correction, Jan. 27, 2014: This article 's headlines originally suggested
that thousands of public schools in Louisiana and Tennessee are teaching
creationism. While those schools are permitted to teach creationism, it is
unclear how many are actually teaching it, and the headlines have been updated
to reflect this._

